# Halloween Project Social Group - Anyone Interested?



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Greetings & Good Day my fellow Haunters,

As I was going thru threads this fine morn it accured to me just how many projects we all have & we all know how hard it is to stay on track with our projects due to our hectic & busy lives. Even tho our halloween fondness makes us find a way to make time to build!

I was wondering if any of you might find interest in a halloween project social group. I mean Larry created all this great new stuff for us & I for one, as I am sure many of you ....well we stay in our favorite areas of the site. I was a member a year before I really looked around in here.

Heres what I was thinking:
A serious place where we only post our list of projects not only for the upcoming season but beyond that also. Perhaps the vision you have in your mind for your haunt in the future as it grows & where you want to take it. So you would list all the projects you would like to see in your haunt from the simplest & smallest to the most elaborate.

As you finish projects you would post that. We your fellow haunters would help you stay on track by.......perhaps doing monthly projects together, almost like Larry's contests. I have my coffin done, my garage cleaned & 1/2 way set up for Halloween because of these contest & what made it more fun was doing these projects while others were doing them at the same time. Keeps you so totally psyched.

An idea to think about.....we try to do something each month, you're not committted cause life gets in the way sometimes. So lets say we offset the project work, one month something easy, the next something more challenging. Could even have 2 groups working on 2 different projects in one month, maybe making witch bottle labels while others are doing a trash guy that pops up.

Really just a rally of sorts to help us move along on projects we have. Plus if we were all maybe working on the same project in a month or this can even be 6 week periods, we could help each other with stuff we are not good at. SO lets say we all decide to build a witch with a cauldron, some might want static, some may want to attempt going further with movement.


SO basically the group would be to help all of us stay on track with our building & try to work on projects to completion. Its just an idea...maybe most of you feel you get enough off the main board. Me? I need to be pushed & a lot more organized with getting projects done. Thats the mess up at our house & we are doing it right now......none of the pvc figures have hands cause I have to many other things to do & can't really look at how to make hands & attach them even tho there is a lot out there. If we don't move along my tombstones ain't gettin done again this year.

This group would not really attempt any projects until after this season cause we are all to close right now & everybody has stuff to finish.


Let me know your thoughts. But one thing for sure I would like to see scheduled projects during the months following halloween so I can get some stuff done with "All my Rowdy Friends"!lol

the Muffster


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Super idea. Im there!


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

I would be up for something like this. 
Working on projets on a monthly basis sounds good. Pictures of each other projects are always a good idea. I know I have simplified some of my projects after seeing pitures from other similar projects.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I may be interested. There are a lot of things on my list that I have no idea how to do or am just too nervous to start!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Muffy - that's a great idea! It certainly helps when you have others supporting you. Plus, knowing that others are working on the same project and can toss ideas and problems back and forth would be a big help. I think working on 2 projects at the same time could be great. Some people are more "motors and gears" (detailed pneumatics and animatronics) and others, myself included, are more "craft and decor" (simpler projects, but can be more detail oriented in a visual way). Plus,even if we've already done projects (say tombstones) we could help other people if needed. With all the different skill levels we have on here, some people are brand new and seeking help. Sometimes just pointing them to the monsterlist isn't enough help. 

Great idea - let's see how it gets going!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds great but how would this work when supplies aren't available year round? Being the packrat I am..I have everything but getting to it is my biggest problem...can we start with garage building 101...LOL!!!!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I think that would be a great idea. I know I pop in and out throughout the long winter months, but there never really seem to be much going on. It would sure be fun to have a project to work on and discuss with everyone here.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a great idea Muffy. With some of my projects I've found it hard to stay on track or even get started. I need a halloween Project help Group !!!


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

ME TOO!!! I need group therapy.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

hahahahhahah....I love that ..."Halloween Group Therapy".... in a ring of conversation with the outside world....meaning people who are not nuts about halloween like we are......would you have guts to tell them you are in Halloween group therapy......can you imagine what they would think!!lol

I came across this idea because on my web site I have 6 recipe sections but I got some messages from people not being sure about the photo & had asked if I could give more prep info. So as we are making these foods we are shooting prep pictures so you have a play by play of how to do a recipe. For seasoned cooks we all can figure out pretty much what to do with a recipe & a photo, how it should turn out..... but for the folks that are not everyday cooks & don't have the experience, these photos come in real handy.

Thats what I need. I need a photo that shows what I gotta buy to make my props head go back & forth. And where do I go to buy the stuff. If we have group projects then we can kind of move along step by step. Look at these people who sculpt faces and such on styrofoam heads, man they are great & the paint jobs on them are wonderful but when I look at their pictures I don't know how to make the nose or eyebrows i need a bit more instruction. So thats where the idea came from to try & take this on.

We could have rotating projects, so if you don't have the money or time to start when we do you can tag along & get in the next building of that project. It would all definately need some organization but I think the time spent would be worth it. There are many people on here looking to make a simple website that is free, we could have classes on that. I have talked to a few people wanting web sites.

I thought the board did really well this year with staying active. The contests even made it more interesting. With these projects maybe we could set them up just like these groups who get together & build. One person leads the way. A list of materials are given, lets say for instance the project is listed a month before we start. You are given a list of materials to have by the start date. 

We take a hands up of who is participating so as we move along that group can post to each other on here. We make sure that projects are given enough time so people are sure to get the project to completion before we start the next thing. If projects get a slow kick off we could have things start every other month. I think we have a calender in this forum we can post project dates to. Like I said these are just some ideas.

I'm not sure it would work but I just was curious to see what everybody thought. On Larry's xmas board them people are building fools & have started a xmas project building web site. I can't believe how many great projects are on there & the xmas group is relatively small.
Whats is great is how they teach each other to do these projects.

DEADNA - thats what sparked my attention....as I said 4 yrs in this new house & my garage was still horrorifying. Honestly I cannot believe we got it cleaned up for the Scary Scene contest, talk about someone needing therapy, can you imagine cleaning your garage in July after 4 yrs. to be in a halloween contest? So the answer is "Yes", your 1st course of action in this group would be......"make a space to work".lol


And lastly my friends this would all have to be approved by Larry.


the Muffster


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am interested in this social group as well. 

I would also be interested in seeing the group vote on upcoming projects. For instance if there is a higher demand to learn how to create tombstones, then lets get that on the ball vs. learning how to create latex scars. 

I would also be interested in seeing whats on the calendar for upcoming projects in advance. 

I like the idea of having a supply list 1 month in advance. 

I am not that very knowledge with electrical parts, and motors, so if I could get someone to mentor me, step by step, I would jump at the chance. 

I am the type of person that works on halloween projects all year, but do not have the motivation to finish them until the very end when time is running, out, so this group would really help me out as well.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this sounds like a great group, I think it is a great idea. I would value input and help, and would try to contribute in my own way. I am like GothicPrincess, start early but wait and have to finish in a rush, I am better this year but not as far along as I would like


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Same here Gothic Proncess & Bethene.....We got the coffin made & the garage almost done because of the deadline dates for the contests.....but now Jerry seems to have one deadline in mind & thats Oct. 31st. so we sit & so do all the projects......he claims>>>"We have time!"

Yup, sure we do! Then comes the week or 2 before halloween & he's like a chicken with its head cut off, runnin' around here like a mad man trying to get done!

Muf


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Calendar of projects, big red box for deadlines each month. That would motivate me. Plus it would help me to add new projects to my 2009 haunt.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Hmmm...

I don't know if I could hem myself into a specific project per month. I consistantly lose the inspiration for a particular project, and start something else, then get bored with it, start a third, get bored with it, go back and work on the first, etc. 

Of course, there's a ton of projects that have been scrapped on the journey as well. Some that wouldn't even fit with the haunt anymore, due to the change in vision over the course of time. That witch (unfair to call it that, but same design, just disembodied hands stiring the cauldron, I got the schematics somewhere...) with guts strewn across my storage bins, for instance...


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Bumping this up to the front for Labor Day weekend 

Unpleasant its ok Dearie, it you wanted to stop working on something and we rotate projects, you can join us in the next round!lol


Muffy


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I think this is a fabulous idea and I'd definatly be interested in doing it.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Just bumping this up to the front here to see if there is any more interest.

Muffy


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

Im all in!!


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey, Muffy, that is really a very interesting proposal ! I am all for something like this...
Productive Group therapy....guidence, cheer leaders, deadlines. Ah....are you volunteering to organize and present to Larry? LOL !


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm really interested in doing this. I always have big plans in my head, but then I'm afraid to actually start on them. I've been on this forum since 2003 and still haven't made anything animated! The support of a group of fellow members working on the same project together would be great.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I would be interested in joining this group.
I might be able to help with some of the animated props. (That's my favorite type to build.)


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

We are in the process & just getting the ball rolling here in Piemont - Triad area of North Carolina ( we're all in the middle of the state) in starting a halloween prop building group like Ishwitch & Ghostess have in Florida. I been reading in their Yahoo group & also in their Florida Haunters web site how they got this thing started & have actually managed to keep it going for awhile now.

So I am trying to bring Forum members together in this area to start whats called "the North Carolina Haunters" named by Spookzilla, he's a member on here. Its a group that meets maybe every 3 months to get together & build a prop start to finish & to just be in each others company & exchange ideas & haunting ideas. Our 1st get together to all meet in person is Dec. 13th.

So I thought wouldn't it be great to try & do that on the forum here too, pick projects, get a person to lead us through building things.......it would be a group that can make projects that we would not normally tackle ourselves because of just not knowing how or on another note.....the group could be for those of us that just plain cannot get stuff done throughout the year & then find ourselves facing another halloween with not enough time to complete projects we would like in our haunt.

I thought by starting the group here in NC, we could do kind of a kickoff here on the forum. You would all have access to our projects along with instructions & pictures & then ask members on here to also offer to suggest projects & help us through them by pictures & instructions. That in turn would also give our group here in NC different projects to do also.

Each Halloween season it appears that there is always one question that is posted on the board........"Do you think halloween is a dying holiday?". Well I damn sure am gonna make sure that never happens in my neighborhood. After watching us put up our decorations all month & now that they come through my house too, these kids (& parents) are like crazy fools waiting to get in my house!!lol And I don't EVEN DO A LOT, like most of you folks on here. My God if my house was like some of yours these, people would go nuts! We have a lot of building to do in the Collinwood 841 Haunt but there is also a lot we do not know how to do.

SO ya see people why the group has meaning is because we are learning & teaching from each other to make our displays bigger, better & that in turn is us making Halloween bigger & better. We are the halloween people that make halloween what it is in our neighborhoods.....its a moral obligation! <<<<<( did ya like that drama?lol)

Ghostess got her group going and here's her words......"Get together to know people so we can learn from each other & become better friends in person than just on the forum". I've watched what they been doing over there & they really all enjoy each others company. Heck they even had an overnight meet at the beach. Ishwitch has also played a big role on their getting people together.

SO the group on the forum here can do the same thing.......we build projects together from start to finish...thats really the main goal. Questions are answered along the way so we all stay on track. But on the other hand we also have to have people willing to take on teaching the projects. SO the only way this can work is for people to pitch in & want to do it. I been going through that prop building & tutorial section & man that is so full of stuff I would love to make. So theres no lack of projects.

Anyways I bumped this up to the top here & will a few more times because now is the time of year alot of members that are not on the board usually come back cause its so close to the "night"! And really we get a good amount of new members coming on board every month.

SO kids just think about it some more & lets see what everybody has to say after Halloween. Mentioned before in this thread nothing will happen right now because we are all so busy getting ready. AND CYLON>>>>>>YOU ARE gonna help volunteer to get this baby going if some of the forum members want it!lol 

Also we could try it for maybe 6 months & if it does not work or get enough feedback at least we could say we tried & maybe get a few projects built out of it!! All your ideas & imput are accepted & welcomed!

the Muffster


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

If you make it we will join...


 


Seriously, as said earlier, I don't know how often something might be a project I'll join in on, but I'll stick around and watch, and toss in a unique take on a project when it's something I want to give a whirl. 

I'ld even be comfortable being a teacher for molding and casting, if it ever came up. Or anything else I've written a tutorial for. Most of my (now 3 year old, hundreds of castings) molds have broken in the last month, and I'll be making a ton of new ones next year, starting shortly after Christmas anyway.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

UnOrthodOx ( and other's)
When Muffy says social group ( as in joining ) I don't think she is implying a 100% HAVE TO PARTICIPATE on every single project that is put out there.
I am a member of FL. Haunters ( great group, BTW) Yet I have been unable to attend either Make and Take get together's since I have joined. (Financial /travel reasons.) However, that doesn't stop the participation on the boards ...show and tell, questions ..how to's. While *this *forum is absolute, because of the number of members and number of people posting, a smaller group is more inimate and more indepth sometimes regarding projects. Instead of " Looks great"......It's more about " When I did this..this happened..is everyone else having the same problem?" Projects whatever they may be.....tombstones, animated renideer to wolf, FCG.... you can drop in and make your progress notes, share your problems and have others that are doing the same. Those that might not be working on THE PROJECT, but have elected to partcipate....are like cheerleaders and guides. Say you don't want any more tombstones, but you are able to instruct....or "trouble shoot"Q & A. Its kind of the big forum....only structured with projects and kind of sortof deadlines. A place to keep on track, especially during the off season.
You would be great Unorthodox.... you should not worry about having to DO EVERY PROJECT 100 % of the time.. Its a support group as much as it is a
make and finish group.

Am I right, in what your proposing Muff??????





Muffy said:


> AND CYLON>>>>>>YOU ARE gonna help volunteer to get this baby going if some of the forum members want it!lol
> the Muffster



Oooo. With knees knocking CylonFrogqueen has just turned into the cowardly lion......lol .....I will stand * BEHIND *YOU DOROTHY ( MUF) when you go before the ALL POWERFUL LARRY OF OZ....


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh No....this would just be a social group for whoever wants to participate in what we would be building at the time. I suggested a social group to keep this out of the way of the regular board. This way we don't get in the way of ongoing conversation on the main board. We'd post projects & if ya wanna build it ....come.... if not check the calendar for whats next!

Cylon ...you are too funny!!

My main worry is finding people to lead projects so UnorthodOx...thanks for offering to help. Thats really the most important thing is rounding up people to lead us thru these projects. But I mean we got a lot of projects in the props & tutorial sections to pick from. Even tho those projects are listed there I never get any of them done......so this group would pick projects & get them done!!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I would still definitely be interested. I think it would be good to keep updating this Thread until after Halloween. Once everything calms down chances are you will get more people interested. I am no Techno genius but I know I would be willing to do a project.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh yes Dark Star I agree.....thats why I said this would not start until after Halloween....& then perhaps we could set up the group.....and even then we would not start projects until after Xmas......just to much going on & too $$$$ getting spent on xmas & such. Game plan would be to talk about it in Jan. & start talking about project selection & starting some time Feb..

Plus this still would have to be approved by Larry.

Muf


----------



## sheepies666 (Sep 22, 2003)

It sounds like a great idea to me! I'd sooo be in for that. 
Maybe we could also form some Halloween "quilting bees" where we all work on the same project at once, but separately and on different areas of it and everyone contributes. For example, the witch bottle labels. Someone could print them out, then mail them to someone for ageing, then mail them to someone else for final details like shredding the edges, then that person mails out one set of labels to everone involved (in this example, three people)...there could be a group fund where everyone contributes to cover postage or materials.


----------



## shrmndlit (Aug 25, 2008)

Lets go start it up


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

This is a thread that was started back in Sept. to see if there was any interest in starting a group which would be placed here in Larry's "Social Group Section" to try to come together through planning & involvement to see if we could get a schedule of projects built to completion through the year to have more for our haunts come halloween & so that we are not crazy trying to build everything we think about all year during the month of October.

It was suggested to bring this thread forward now during the season because the board is so much busier at this time of year. As some of you know we here in the middle of North Crarolina are also at this time trying to bring together a group of locals to form a prop building group, our 1st get together to meet is in Dec. where we will eat hardy & see what everyone can bring to the table building wise & hopefully start to schedule building stuff after the 1st of the year.

There was quite a bit of input brought to this thread the last time we threw it around so my fellow haunters here it is again, now when most of you are here to see if there is any more interest in it. I bring to everyones attention that the success of this is really in finding people who will lead us through the process of building things. The tutorial section is full of projects so it would be up to folks if we approached them if they would be willing to teach. There would still need to be a lot of ideas put together to make this work but I for one am all for it mainly because if you read this thread from start to finish its about not getting my stuff done in time for each season cause we start to late, then during the year if we build some stuff it never gets done. 

Now we did good this year for one reason>>>>>Larry's contests! Jerry likes these contests & that is why we got stuff completed but I'll be honest kids......I so mad at him right now I could scream, now granted I been pretty sick & we are dragging our feet with everything & yes he is working at getting things done......and yes I'm being a nag!!! BUT....when we opened the garage up for people to go through that took a huge pull of items & props that were inside on the house tour so I told him......Jer I got have those 9 PVC props made & I need the pipes for the organ bought , cut & painted......well its 5 days away & here we are with nothing done....he started the cemetery arch & its been sittin for 2 months now.......so I'm throwing my hands in the air saying>>>>are we gonna get done with all this? So thats my reasoning behind suggesting something like this. so we could get stuff done before we have to face this darn countdown thing that Larry has up there......that thing causes me to have headaches!!!(no offense Larry)

So lets see what everybody has to say...if you are to busy I'll keep bumping this thread back up to the top till mid November so if some are to busy right now which I understand maybe you'll have time after the big night......as for the rest of you I hope you don't get tired of seeing it back up on the list!!

May the Force Be With You!!

the Muffster


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I am still very much intrested.


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm still interested too... just VERY busy with The Big Day right now. Then "the other" holidays are coming, so I would be good for it after the first of the year. Also, I like Muffy's idea about joining in or not as we choose. This helps not only when we are busy but if it's a project we don't need.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been watching this thread and please put me down on the list to join this group.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Muffy, I'm new and I'm in.....I can't wait to start some new projects and try my hand at a few of the wonderful things I've seen on here! Please keep me in the loop and let me know when it's a go (I'll keep tabs on this thread also)!


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

I just stumbled upon this and am very interested. I started checking out the forum earlier this year, but still not until I remembered it. I want to work on projects throughout the year and this sounds like the prescription for my ills.

Now I'm going to go and see what "Larry's Contests" are all about.


----------



## redrum7537 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm up for it - whenever & however. When you have hashed out the details, maybe you would send a message to everyone who has replied with the details of the forum/site?


----------



## devilsfan (Aug 17, 2004)

I am very very very in. I'm drooling over the thought of how many projects I could possibly create before October rolls around next year. I would be happy to help with some of the basic tutorials (LEDs, fog chillers, etc). 

We ran our haunt on Saturday and hubby and I have already started our 2009 Haunt Notebook. I think we were up for 2 hours last night brainstorming new ideas. Sick, I tell you. I need more Halloween!!!

Stacy


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm in but, not sure if I will keep with a set project for each month. I have my own plans for next year and they are a little limited. I do have a few ideas of other projects that will be hodge podge though so I'm definitely in.


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

Request- LEDs. This is something that I would definitely be interested in learning in the off season.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

reporting for duty.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

It seems like this perhaps may be a project we are all interested in ....I know Gothic Princess sent me a PM with some good ideas so I told her to post it here on this thread.

For sure my friends this would be pick your own projects whatever you want to be involved in.....also its about who can teach what.... when....so we would have to find instructors for the projects.......I would just go thru that prop & tutorial section, pick several projects see what you all think & then approach the person that put the project in that section & see if they can do an online type class.

Now also at the same time we the North Carolina Haunters group HOPE to have come together & start building our 1st project by at least the end of Feb. or sooner......so another option would be to test drive the waters with all of you maybe joining us for a prop building session........I could shoot the pictures of what we are doing & we'll put a set of instructions along with it and at least get an idea of how to iron out all the flaws & to make sure that when we do this we make it easy enough for everyone to understand & follow along.

For instance.......lets take me.......I go in the prop section here & look at projects but I get lost pretty quick......so I have questions & need help along the way, thats where the group thing would come in handy. 

I hope that all of you will take a little time after Halloween to think about this group & maybe type down some ideas & suggestions. I know we are all busy as we go from Halloween into the xmas thing. As I said this would not start till after the 1st of the year but if we could do some planning ahead of time at least we would be ready for kick off by end of Jan. early Feb..

So please if you have time, take a look at some of the prop, tutorial section projects & lets get some names together because everybody here knows that after halloween a lot of us disappear & there would be no way to contact these folks unless they are avid year rounders here. 

I hope we can make this all work out.....it may start out a bit rocky but we can all have patience & strive to make it something good for all of us. I'll be honest.....my haunt will not be what it was planned out to be this season & I'm so disappointed cause I really worked hard all year planning it. BUT the guys kept saying to me>>>>>we got time & guess what.....now we got no time so my funeral parlor room will not even be set up this year. Our arch for the cemetery is not completed, my candy coffins are not done (my fault). The organ never got done, nor everything for the Vampires Parlor , so I am ready to start building right away so next year we don't go through this again. The sad part at my house is all the materials were bought & are just sitting here. Thats what happens when you set these projects aside until you are "in the mood".

One other thing I would like to make note of.......in the above thread it suggest each of us having a section where we would post/list everything we would like to see built for our haunt.....a section where we would write down where we would like to take our haunts in the future, like whats in the back of your mind that you would like to create in your haunt.

Ok guys enough blabbing....we got a few days left to be ready for the big night......so think about what projects you would like to do & if you see them in our building sections on the board here put a note in this thread so we contact that person before they disappear off the board after the holiday!

AND most importantly.....Larry I think its time to ask for your imput on this whole idea & if its ok with you. This is your board & we all respect you so much so I guess thats what we do 1st.......see if Larry says its ok!

the Muffster


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

Muffy, Somehow I missed this entire thread since you first created it, maybe it was the rush to get my own projects done when we hit 100 days 'til Halloween! Anyway, I think you have a great idea here and if the approval comes in count me as one of the minions!


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

me too me too me too!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is a list of some ideas we could work towards.

FCG
Grave popper
Elaborate Tombstones
Talking Boris
How to mix sound effects
Animating a prop
Fog chiller

These are just to name a few, maybe we could bring in RBC to help us on group buys, she has a lot of knowledge and leads with people.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Bumping this to the front till mid November for everybody to see before they leave till next season

Muf


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 9, 2007)

Group Builds..


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

On my plate to learn at the moment:

Fiberglass
MIB (SORTA, well, the guts anyway)
Sound effects
IR triggers

Can teach:

Latex Molds
Casting Skulls
Monster mud
Grave mounds
anything else of mine someone might want.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds like an interesting idea Muffy ... I'd like to try and join this group if/when it happens!


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

I relly like the idea of working throughout the year on props. I am like a lot of us here, got my stuff out at 101 days left 'til Halloween, but really started on the build about a month before. 
I'm in


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Muffy would it be to much for those that are interested in the social group to send you their contact information. Kinda like a newsletter. That way we can get an accurate count on how many are interested. 

Or we could create a social group and hang out there talking about and planning up coming projects. 

My biggest thought is to have a calendar planned out with upcoming projects for the months ahead, then who is going to lead those projects. Maybe make a post in the general forum, hey the social group is teaching how to make (egg drop soup) this month, If anyone is interested in participating then they can drop in and sign up (???). 

Just some thoughts off the top of my head. 

Any help you need pulling this off, let me know, I'm here for the group.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well kids I sent a message to Larry to see if it was ok to start a group like this & he has said yes.

As I said we will post it in the social groups section so its out of the way with ongoing discussions on the regular board. We'll leave it here for a couple of more weeks to make sure everyone sees it. PLease for those willing to instruct if you woud be willing to leave your email with me I can contact you when we get this thing up & running. We should try to have a little organization over there so here's the 1st issue to throw around.....I would like to see each one of us put in a section as to where we'd like to take out haunt. What would you like to see it become for the future. Perhaps make a list of the projects you would like to build. I hope we all will demonstrate patience in there because these projects will have to be scheduled as we can get people to volunteer to teach them. I think this may work out good for us but it will take some boo boo's & such before it all flies smoothly.

Here is a suggestion for all of you to think about.....just to get a gameplan in order as to the best way to do this........what do you guys think of following along with the NC Haunters group we are forming & just building a 1st project with us. I suggest this only because it would give us a chance to iron out some of the flaws. I mean as our NC group brings a workable plan together how we are gonna meet & build we can also use some of the plan here online & then make any changes we need too along the way.

There must also be a section for folks to volunteer to teach & also that section could be made up of discussion & suggestions of who we might like to approach to ask if they have the time to teach. Instructing a project most likely will have to include photo's so they must have a way of doing that & also the time. Also at this time we can create an agenda for those instructing projects ....for ex. a materials list, there may be questions as to where to buy the materials, a start-up date, etc..


Now is the time people to start thinking about bringing all your ideas to the table.......thank you to those of you that have started suggesting projects & also volunteering to instruct. As I mentioned before now is the time to start going through the tutorail section, crafts & prop how too's & pulling what you like. We need to contact some of those people that have posted there with their projects before they disappear off the board, so we at least can perhaps get an email for them to contact them at a later date to see if they are available to instruct.

SO its time to put all your suggestions down here. If you all agree that following along with our group would be a good way to start this please make your comments here. Here's what our schedule is looking like: we are all meeting for the 1st time Dec. 13th, at that time we will all discuss how often we want to get together & perhaps will just play it by ear, we will discuss what projects we are all interested in, we will be showing some props that the guests will bring along, we'll see who knows how to build what & we'll discuss where we are going to meet. On that night I hope to select our 1st project & who is leading us along & that person can put a materials list together & we'll decide on a date to meet after the 1st of the year, probably Feb., that gives everyone a chance to recover $$$$$ from the holidays.

We'll meet, build & then bring the project online to everyone here & we will all help you through it. From that point on we can start doing our own thing online. So thats only my ideas you guys have to make suggestions or comments too. The floor is open for discussion.

Muf


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Good Idea Gothic Princess


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Muffy- ofcourse you know that Hamm and I are interested. So if you do any PMing or newsletter stuff count us in. I will try to keep tabs on this thread....( in fact I have to go back and read most of it , because I haven't read everything yet.) LOL...trying to catch up on everything I missed. ( already been here two hours looking this am...and have to get off...to get something done today.) But we are in. Give me a week or two and if you need help...
holler. Willing to "help" out in whatever fashion you think I might be good at !


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My email is SirUlias and I use gmail. 

Like I have said, a lot of my stuff is a little off kilter from the 'traditional' decorations, so I'm happy to help with what I can where people want. 

And, with this school lab taking off now, I'll be getting into some more traditional things there too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

I never posted in the Tutorial section and haven't really did a whole lot with props, but I did post on my website (my signature has the link) some of my stuff. Feel free to browse and if anything looks interesting, give me a shout.

Good luck with this Muffy ... the idea is a very good one!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

I am still in, and am willing to help in any way as well.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm in too 
Got to do something to fill the dark hole once everyone starts hibernating and it sounds like so much fun.

MsM


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Boy yesterday I took the time to go thru some pages in the tutorial section, I don't go in those sections to much because I have a list of projects for Jerry to build & its hard to stay focused cause ya get excited with all those ideas in there. 

There is so much stuff, holy cow, we should be able to find all kinds of projects. I am working on small things after the 1st of the year & Jerry will build with the group & also try to stay on track with the other list of projects we want to get done for the 2009 season. 

For me I have to finish my candy coffins which did not get all done this year & I will get that in the craft section, I also will focus on my witches jars & things for the Cadaver Cafe & Candykitchen, which is gorey ediblies. Next on my list is rocks to cover our flood lights & then.... props I need some of them.... plus hands! I need to make some of those candle lights, 2 candelabras for the funeral parlor & 2 floral arrangements for it. I'd also like to try my hand at styrofoam tombstones.

Jerry wants to extend the cemetery which means additional fence panels & small pillars. We are still talking about the hearse & mauseleum, Spookzila is wanting a hearse too so maybe they can motivate each other. He also has to finish the arch for the cemetery. We'd like to try our hand at Mud Men like Davis Graveyard makes so that means working with the MM which we have not tried yet. I need some witches with a cauldron, God knows we sure have plenty of room here just need to stay on track with the building of projects. So these groups both here in NC & the online sure would help us alot. 

I really look forward to this & hope we can all make it fly!

the Muffster


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds great Muffy, I would love to be a part of it!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't do as big of a haunt as most around here, and have a different agenda, I hope it fits ok with the group. I have very big ideas, but can only do so much , but I still would like to be a part of this.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I'm still interested in being a part of the group. I haven't really fleshed out my prop "to do" list yet but I know I need to make some fake boarded up windows for the front and a gate for my mausoleum. 

I don't know that I'm qualified to teach anything since most of my projects have been done off tutorials from other members but I'm happy to help in any way needed.


----------



## HauntedPumpkin (Nov 4, 2006)

Muffy, Just a quick post that I am still interested in being a member of the group. I can send you my info for a newsletter. I have alot of prop ideas all running around in my head at the same time and it would be good to focus on one thing, in addition to providing any assistance or ideas to others. I have learned so much from all you very imaginative people and this would be a great opportunity to start giving back in a bigger way. 

Thanks for starting this thread.


----------



## Attain (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok Muffy. How do we make sure we are in the loop when this group gets started in a few months?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Next week I am going to form the group in the "Groups" section and then you folks that are interested can join. I still need for you all to throw around that idea of starting with our NC Haunters group......Dec. 13th when we all meet hopefully then we will pick the 1st & 2nd projects we are doing. As I said tagging along with us on the 1st project would help organize this a bit ...and by that I mean just getting the feel of running this......for instance the posting of the project, materials list, start date, would like to know who will tag along, if the social section will work for a project, we will need Larry's help on that because I don't think the groups section has thread capabilities, might be hard to post a project with ongoing instructions, pictures, members pictures of finished projects. I think we need to ask him about that because we need to keep project info in one place for easy access.

These building sessions are open to anyone who wants to join in on that project.

So for forum members to know what is going on you have to come in & see what we are up too!

Muf


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

What kind of projefcts are we talking about? Is it only for people that get together and build away or is it for everyone who wants to tag along in the online world and make one from home?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

As some of you may know...it takes a lot for me to create a sub-forum or sub-section. However, I believe that enough people wish, I can create a sub-forum that can be used for projects for everyone to work on.


----------



## maleficent (May 20, 2007)

Like a project of the month kind of thing?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Guys I am leaving for a craft show & will be gone all day today but I will address your questions tomorrow. Larry thank you for suggesting that......I was gonna ask your advice on how you wanted us to handle that cause I looked last night & it would be hard to do these projects in the social section. I mean we could do discussion there of whats cookin' but for the actual ongoing notes & such we do need a thread, it would just make it so much easier. I'll form th group this week & lets see how many are really interested.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

This sounds like a lot of fun. I'm in


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok My Fellow Haunters......Larry has responded & said he can create a section for us to store the on going project instructions & I guess you could call them classes. It would be so much easier to make sure things were in one place as the social groups section does not offer that. He did mention it is a lot of work to do that so I think we should form the group 1st and see how many we start out with.....now keep in mind, joining the group does not sign you up to participate in anything, by joining the group you are just showing that you have an interest in working on projects at some time with us.

Gothic Princess - Yes to your #51 post we will create the social group & thats where we will post, plan things & hang out. And yes on the calender & yes I agree with posting upcoming projects on the "General Halloween " board so folks know what we are up too.

Cylon - I'm gonna try & stay clear of pm's & a newsletter so that members just post their thoughts & questions i the social groups section. I think members need to come in & check the board instead of us emailing all of them. Hopefully this will spark interest to get people building so we are more ready for the upcoming season!

UnOrthodx - Thanks so much for willing to be a project leader. We'll be calling on you in due time.

Think the best way to handle this might just be to post on the "general Halloween" and ask who would like to be project leaders & what projects can they offer....see if we get any nibbles before to many of us drift off.

aSmarterU - thanks

Rikki - I'm like you I don't make to much stuff but Jerry did pretty good with the coffin & the skeleton cages.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Mistress of the Abyess - Yes its an online group to build together to completion so we can get stuff done. We just pick a project and get a group leader to instruct us , a materials list & we make the prop all helping each other along the way....or you tag along, say you are short on cash but you still sit in & then maybe at some point we'll have a rotation of the most popular projects cause you all know how differently we all make things, then you can make your project at that time.

Maleficent - Not sure if it would be a monthly project building thing, just gotta see how it goes, but if it becomes popular & we have a lot of interested people, then it would be possible to have a project/month & also projects going on simultaneously.

I'm sure this will be slow starting, I mean we have to line up projects & people to instruct.....but just maybe if we stick with it & try to keep it going till at least next season....when people start coming back to the board in August, if they see we are building thats when I think it would come together better....but things have to be in place & it has to be organized before then so we are kinda just gonna have to see how it goes. 

I hope it works just because I was really messed up this season with stuff not done. I mean here we sat, nobody wanted to do anything after the contests & here we had all the materials bought, sitting out here in the yard.....hey & you guys remember what I told you a few months ago......I caught Jerry using my wood for cemetery fence panels, he was building strips with holes & inserting xmas lights in them....I was ready to kill him!!

SO this week I'll write something up & form the group & see what we end up with, then Larry has to make the final call on giving us a section......maybe he would want us to do a trial run with a 1st project to see how it goes. 

Muf


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Muffy I think the best idea I have read on this thread is posting a calendar of projects. This board is so "huge" that it can be overwhelming trying to keep up with everything. If people know specifically what is going on and the thread stays on topic it would be beneficial. One thing I learned from following the sculpting thread on the Haunt Forum is that a lot of people express interest and a facilitator commits a lot of time and talent (that would have been Playfx) and only one person stuck with the project. There could be a lot to learn from that experience. Perhaps we could get some feedback from Dr. Morbius and Playfx about what worked and what didn't with that attempt to formalize tutorials. Bear also offered his time and talents to members of this forum and nobody that I know of took advantage of his talents. These are just a few of my thoughts about the pros and cons of starting a group. I'm interested in following your discussion and evaluating how it might work for me, or what I might be able to offer to the group. Thank you for all your hard work on this concept.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

could it begin with something simple? like making a tombstone or something? I think more people will join in if they feel the horror challenge is something they might be able to do with a little guidance. I might now be able to make a moving corpse that spews blood and spiders, but maybe i can do a simple project to get things going and build confidence.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes Madame T I agree with the calendar being a good idea but it can only work if we have project instructors lined up ahead of time. I think also that because we will start well ahead of the 2009 season people will have time to work on projects because it will not be in the months of Aug., Sept.& Oct. and interfer to much with just getting all our stuff out of storage & up.

Please if those folks have any info they are willing to share in the way of experience with a group like this, please let us know, I'm sure it would be helpful.


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

This sounds like a great idea for a person like me with A.D.D. count me in.


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

Muffy, you may have already touched on this, but I'd like to make a suggestion... I've perused bunches of tutes on various forums. It gets really frustrating to dig through all the various posts to see the tute. How about if one thread of the post is just for the teacher(s) posting and strictly the tute, then we can discuss, question, compare etc in another thread. I'm thinking most recently of lauriebeast's beautiful creations. This would help keep the tutorial clean for anyone in the future.


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

Madame T, Lady A and AZ all smart comments that I would like to 2nd.
Playfx's sculpt TUT was amazing and something that I have bookmarked for the future for myself....It is like AZ suggested, comvoluted with the partcipatant post..( which is good in one way and bad in the other) Also like Madame T said, one one person actually followed through to the end. So a "clean" TUT is one of the best suggestions. And then a ClassRoom TUT thread for those that are following and posting on that project. 
Lady A 's suggestion about starting with something like TS ( easy) is good to. Something simple, not "too crazy" time consuming for the basics. Also good for the indoor and outdoor haunters. Although, for some people, might not the best project to start with, since many people that are showing interest in this social project already have some pretty impressive TS and don't need them. So I am wondering how the partcipation level would be effected by this. Those that are here, (interested in this social project now) , are for the most part , are kind of at a intermediate level (or advanced).... 
So I think it will be interesting how we can parlay the list of Projects needed by the general
forum members and keep the interest and partcipation up in the off season, seeing that
there is such a variety of skill levels and haunt theme diversity and the fact that we are wanting to "keep" interest all through the off season. 
The Calendar ofcourse ....excellent and necessary. 

I believe, Muffy, at the beginning of this thread actually put into writing....( I hope it was this thread I haven't gone back and looked) A list what her anticipated project needs were. She
kind of made an outline of where she would like to go/ goals/ for her haunt next year.
The social project concept was the ideal of having support , and "pressure" (LOL) to "keep" us on track of projects we have on our "list" of things. 
The LIST of our own personal goals, directions or projects are just as varied as the skill levels, resources, haunt themes , etc. To list our list in a thread for all to see and doing our checkmarks of accomplished /finish project and addition of what to do's would be way too confusing and convolued. I have not used the BLOG portion of this forum.
Perhaps partcipants could use the BLOG to build their lists and organzine their needs personally..... before coming to the round table or thread. Does the Blog option of the forum have subscription capabilities? Perhaps it can be utilized. 

okay- I am just a hyrid cylon floating in a tub of goo...and I know I am sounding incoherent and talking gibberish ......I am still in my halloween fog of putting away stuff, trying to catch up on posts, and preparing for the "other" (ugh) holidays......
But the social project is swirling in the back of my mind and I do want it to be successful....
so I am just throwing thoughts out on the table. Some of them I haven't qujite taken
any further than....blurting them out ! Dang... I need to learn to focus and prioritze (sp)
better. 

Okay....Voodoo Willie ..... I am all about those little skelly fairy themes ! Hamm, my husband is smitten by them. He says he is not "creative" like that....its "little' handsy creative work he wished he could do. I find that an interesting statement. Why do men think if you put horns or fangs on it and build it big , it is a project they can do. But if you put wings on it and make it small, its creative and too artsy for them and they are not capable?
Voodoo, you need to give a TUT on "Men are Artsy too." LOL.


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

cylonfrogqueen said:


> Voodoo, you need to give a TUT on "Men are Artsy too." LOL.


Now that is funny!!


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

great suggestions. the calendar and list of projects is great. i think if there is a simple one to start, those with more experience can give us n00bs some really great advice. Maybe there could be some way to separate the easy from advanced stuff like a star or something in the calendar. maybe two at once, one for the inexperienced and something a step up for the people who are beyond the TS stage. i dont know. i do know i would be checking out whatever project that was going on at the time. tho im not so into making the animated things at this point. lol


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

How about we start a separate thread asking what projects we'd like to work on. Then we run a *poll* to see which one would be the favored first project?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I been away dipping chocolates & holy cow....you guys have come up with a lot of ideas! 
This is great! I so hoped we could try & do this because really its merely so we can all stay on track. I'm sorry I did not get the group set up there yet......I went to do it one day & saw you had to write a description & I decided to think about that & then we got slammed with orders!

So many good ideas here. I read through here but yes I agreed with that one of keeping the tutorial separate. Larry if you are following this thread.....do you have any advice or suggestions as to how you would like this set up. Maybe the project should be in the tutorial section & our discussion as we advance on it to be in another place. I agree with that because yes, it is hard to follow instruction with all the other post of comments & questions mixed in.

Tonight I will sit here & read this all over again & make some notes, we'll get it a bit more organized & see if Larry has a certain way he wants us to do this. He did mention that making a sub section is a lot of work so I told him to wait & see how many people actually join the group & are interested. I'll get the group in there & we can have folks sign up & see what it looks like.

Cylon - Yes Gothic Princess & I have used the blog section for listing what we wanted to get done for this season so perhaps that would be a place to make notes on where you'd like to take your haunt. I mentioned that because I would just like to read about peoples game plans for their haunts & it would give them a chance to get something..... goals down in writing. For me it took me some time to understand that getting things done & finished is sometimes about staying on track with one thing. I had more projects sitting here half done this year than projects that got completed & up. 

Muf


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok I got the group in place so please sign up if you are interested.

AS I had mentioned I wondered if you folks wanted to follow along with our NC Haunters 1st project to kind of get the feel for this but nobody showed any interest in that idea so we can do whatever you folks want to do 1st. As far as a poll for projects.....are we going to have a group leader take us through a project or are you going to just select tutorial projects & do them ourselves.

I was rather hoping that we would get people to teach these so for any of us that really might run into problems, it would be nice to have someone to talk too instead of just a tutorial. Even with the tutorial section being made up by members, some folks disappear off the board until Halloween comes around again. So if we had questions how would we get a hold of that person.....just something to consider.

Does anyone know if we have a calendar in this forum, I have looked around but cannot find one.

Muf


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

How often were you thinking of starting a new project? 

I was thinking that it would work that we would set a date we were starting a project to give people time to gather supplies. 

Then one person would do the tutorial doing one or two steps at a time, leaving a space of time, a week or a few day in between each step, to accommodate everyones schedule and make sure everyone has time to ask questions and gets done.

Once everyone was done a new person would start a new project. I hope this makes some sense. 

I would certainly be willing to lead something if we as a group could come up with the project we would like to do.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Also, Do we sign up in the groups section? If so, can you tell everyone how to get there.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I think if we create an additional section dedicated to these project from within the tutorial section, then there will be much more people come across it that would be interested. It also makes sense.
Since you can subscribe to a thread, those who want to be notified about anything, can easily do that.

There is a calendar here: Halloween Forum - Calendar


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> Also, Do we sign up in the groups section? If so, can you tell everyone how to get there.


I followed this link: Halloween Forum - Halloween Prop Building Group and clicked the Join Group button.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for the link. So in the future, how do you find *groups* again? I don't see it on the front page.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Sep 17, 2008)

Let me fix this....problem with being in two places at the same time, sometimes posts get to the wrong thread.....joined the group thanks for the link!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Terra if you click on your name & it takes you to your profile page.....there on the right scan down & will see the groups section. When you join a group thats where you click on to get in there. Let me know if you find it.


DARK STAR....what you typed there in post #84....that is exactly what I had in mind. My idea was to let members know 30 days before the project starts what the materials list is & then start the project & yes everybody work together on sections of it. Main thing was for someone to be in place to answer questions & get us (those that may not build as good as some of you) through the project and getting the project completed>>>>>ya know...leave no man behind!lol It had been discussed just getting this thing off the ground with a 1st project & to iron out some of the flaws & then schedule project #2. The time frame is completely up to you folks, you guys make that decision. I cannot afford to build monthly unless I have some of the materials around here. If you guys want monthly projects thats up to you, also discussed was projects running simultaneously, something hard & maybe something from the craft section which might be easier. 

Thanks Larry....I knew it would be better for you to suggest how to set this up because you are far more familiar with everything on here then any of us.

Muf


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Terra ... on your profile page, there is also a link to Join Groups or click here: Halloween Forum - Social Groups

OK ... LOL ... Muffy beat me to it!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks ASU for posting the link. I belong to other groups, but for the life of me I couldn't remember how I joined.  

I think just giving it a trial run would be great Muffy and I think as Athena suggest , it should be a simple prop. I can do tombstones in my sleep, but there may be alot of people still timid about even trying their own, and you can always learn new techniques. Or we just wait to see where the level of the group is at.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. I can't believe I never noticed that before, LOL! This place is HUGE!!!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I just read through all 10 pages of posts on this thread! I would love to be involved. I may stay away from the complex projects but am up for trying most things. If I can think of anything original, I will teach but I have gotten most of my ideas so far fom others on the forum.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Dark Star I'm so Jealous!!!lol You can do tombstones in your sleep!! I have not even attempted those yet. We felt thrilled to just build our cemetery fence & had no time these last 2 seasons to do neat tombstones so we got a pattern & cutout wooden ones.

Last year they got painted but finally this year Joe stenciled them. They are ok, don't get me wrong but after going over to Spookzilla's house this year to see his set-up I flipped out at his cemetery. Man the pictures he has posted do it no justice for the way it looks in the dark He has all the tombstones he has made & they look great.

Thats great Halloween Princess........I also am not to great at making the bigger things but hopefully this group WILL FOCUS on teaching a lot of us that are afraid to tackle these bigger projects how to make them. I'm hoping we can strive for that. It would be wonderful for most of us that have not a clue how to make these more advanced things. I know we would all be thrilled & due to the fact that we will move along together on these projects we can answer any question along the way & hopefully by shooting pictures that will be posted you can see the steps one by one.


----------



## scarescape (Nov 12, 2008)

My apologies.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Scarescape. This group is to remain part of this forum. Social groups are already offered here (explore the links menu at the top).


----------



## scarescape (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Larry,

I guess my response is misunderstood. It was not intended to promote outside social implements. As, I took the initial post as more or less going outside this forum. I apologize for the misunderstanding as my response was not intended to promote such. It was to provide more of a reason to remain in this forum, than look for other avenues. 

Your forum provides many addons and plugins to implement such as well, which is what my point was. It was not my intention to promote nor condone anything outside this forum, which I will go ahead and remove my response as well. As, this was not intention.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

All is good. I did not think that at all. I thought that you believed that others were attempting to move it off-site. I was just attempting to make sure that you were not mis-understanding the other member's desires.

Thanks much.


scarescape said:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> I guess my response is misunderstood. It was not intended to promote outside social implements. As, I took the initial post as more or less going outside this forum. I apologize for the misunderstanding as my response was not intended to promote such. It was to provide more of a reason to remain in this forum, than look for other avenues.
> 
> Your forum provides many addons and plugins to implement such as well, which is what my point was. It was not my intention to promote nor condone anything outside this forum, which I will go ahead and remove my response as well. As, this was not intention.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok Everybody, Larry has gone ahead & moved forward with creating a sub section for us in the tutorial section where we can put & work on our projects. So lets try to keep that section only for the projects we are working on.....what do you all think of this:

We make 2 threads for each project.....one the instructor uses only for his stuff....instruction & pictures. The 2nd thread will go along with that instructional thread for us to post our questions & our pictures. This way as some of you mentioned it will be easier to follow the thread without all the questions and such in between the instructions.

Next would someone like to take the lead in lining up the projects....do we want to do a poll or do we need to just see who is available right now......I really hope you folks will be involved in running this so we can all play a part in the operation of it.......ok....truth is I don't know how to do a poll & I have to figure out how the heck to find the calendar link that Larry has posted here.....is that accessible somewhere on the board??? 

As soon as we line up instructors we will put them on the calender, start the set of threads for the project, & get up a materials list.

Whoever starts instructing please know we could use a materials list as soon as you can shoot it out to us but for sure we have to have it posted 30 days prior to the project startup date. 

Larry Thanks alot for letting us give this a try. If it starts slow lets try to keep it alive thru the 2009 season....sometimes these things start slow so lets give it our best! Thank you to all of you that are joining & I hope we all get a lot out of this and A LOT BUILT!!!

Muf


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

This is soooo cool. I just now found this thread. I am definately in. Joininig now


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Muffy for all you have done so far!


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

Muffy and Larry, thanks for your work on this. I think this will be a wonderful group, going beyond just the social aspect. 

Muffy, I am wondering if we/you have a list of projects that I've missed? If not, I'm thinking that maybe members of the group should each make a list of say... 5 or 10 or however many things we want to do/learn. Then we would see what is most wanted... then we could perhaps find someone to teach them, in no particular order except that we find someone who can teach the subject. I personally would love to teach, but I don't know that I know anything that anyone else wants to know LOL, well here on the forum anyway. Waddayathink?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Muffy gets the credit for this. She is the motivation that brought this group to reality.

I certainly appreciate all of the effort!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

AAhhh guys thank you but listen.......this is really just something that came to mind as I kept stumbling onto the same problems in a lot I read where members were really having a time at getting done or staying motivated with a project that they already started. I mean we all have pretty hectic schedules & most of you have families. So its hard to find & make time for this stuff cause everybody is on the run. 

But then when halloween is getting closer we all start getting crazy trying to build things a month before the night. I know what you guys go through cause I seen Jerry pull things together like 3 days before halloween. Maybe this will help. I hope so.

ahwahneeliz - there is a halloween prop building ....looking for volunteer teachers thread floating around the board.....I'll bump it to the top & lets get you folks deciding on a startup project & perhaps now would be a good time to set up an additional couple of projects so we are kind of set to go.

Now remember.....things might get shaky along the way here, maybe the schedule will change......just remember this......this belongs to us & it all depends on what we make of it.....so show up.....support it even if you are not building that particular month. As Madame T. mentioned.....sometimes there may only be a small class of people. 

Madame T. - were you able to talk to your friends....I forgot what forum they are from....but could you find out or get any advice that might help us?

Muf


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey, Muffy, since you are getting just a small amount of ideas for prop building, how about we do what *Ahwahneeliz* was suggesting. Have all of us make a wish list for desired props. Then we could do that poll thing (_it's at the bottom of the screen when you are starting a new thread_) to see what is the most demanded project and then ask who would like to volunteer for it. Could be the quickest way to get this thing going. In case this sounds good to you I'll throw out my desired props. I'd like to learn how to make:

Axeworthy Ghost
Latex mask
Castings of skulls or other things
Lightning machine
Crawling zombie
Kicking Legs


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i am late as always but would love to try that too at least try it with my stuoid schedule i think it's a great idea


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

OK, found the volunteer post and managed to double post and not figure out how to delete the second

Now, here's what I'd like to learn. 

That trash can scare posted by shakes
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/74842-comedy-relief-my-2008-videos.html

I managed to set up LEDs but had to buy them already set for 12 volt, with the resistors already set. I'd like to be able to do it from scratch.

Learn (in simple english) to make pneumatic props without my husband's help HA

A thorough lesson on simple motion trigger for sounds, props, etc (not too techy and not needing computer programming etc) I'd like to have music/sound effects come on for each room for it's own theme/feel as persons pass through.

The crawling corpse or skellie 

know how to figure torque etc for various motors and apply to various props (not really prop building but knowledge I would love to have) Stuff like this needs to be put out there for those of us who have NO CLUE from square one.

I'm sure there's more but that otta do it for now.

Would maybe like to learn hot foam except it looks like it's pretty exacting. Maybe cold or other types besides gelatin


----------



## ahwahneeliz (Jun 3, 2008)

I double posted again, WHAT IS UP WITH THAT! At this rate, I'll get to 500 posts in short order ACK! sorry


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey the list thing sounds fine to me! But tell you what......just so we don't irritate some of the other members on the board do you guys think we should take this all to the Social Group board or is it better to leave it here so new people can come across it....because initially we were gonna stay out of the way to respect the other members here on General Halloween. Larry your advice would be good on this one!

Lets see where Larry wants us to post that stuff and then lets move on....you guys can go ahead & post your interest & set up a poll to list the projects .....can any of you handle that? I don't know how to set up a poll!lol

Muf


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll do the poll. Looks like it should be easy to do (famous last words)


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Terra Thanks You so much..........did anyone see if Larry responded where he would like us to post our plans.......Cylon suggested we do it in the blogs which is a good place for it as its easy access in there to find it. 

We could each title the entry "Project List 2009" in your personal blog for anyone that wanted to view it. By all using the same title entry it would be easy to find it when you bring up your blog. That was one of the ideas I had in the begining, typing what your vision is for the future, where you would like to take it & perhaps somewhat of a gameplan on how you are gonna setup your building schedule to get there. Some may not find interest in reading that but I enjoy that kind of reading. Thats what Gothic Princess & I did for the 2008 season, listed what we wanted to get done.

Terra if you have any ideas on how you'd like to set this up to gather info for the poll please post it here. Also I am getting pm's from folks that are offering to teach so please take this into consideration thats sometimes instead of the poll we will need to check who has time to teach.

How about we make this easy on ourselves....I'm just gonna throw an idea out here to you guys & YOU ALL decide & please post your ideas here.

The people who have volunteered to teach up front on the thread that ask for volunteer teachers........how about you take one or 2 projects from each one of them & post that on a poll with perhaps 4-5 choices & then let the members vote. Then the winning selection is the 1st project we tackle........whatever comes in 2nd, 3rd, & 4th goes on the calendar. Would that work?

And listen further down the road we can rotate some of these projects but have different instructors....as I told you before we have such creative people that do things so differently here so we have a vast variety of projects to choose from & quite a few ways of doing these projects.

Muf


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, that sounds really good. I'll do a last request for teachers and the projects they'd like to teach on the _'request for teachers thread._' I'll give that three days to percolate and then I'll make the poll.

Oh, if you want, could you PM me the people who PM'd you with what projects they'd like to teach so I could get them on the list? I'll pick 4-5 projects and PM you to see if those choices look good and then I'll make the poll.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Terra all along anyone that sent me pm's about projects I told them to post them here & they have been or if they wanted to teach to post them in the volunteer thread. 

Also we should all be getting ready to move our posts to the social group section where our group is. 

Muf


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

WOW ! just joined the group and was blown away with the people signing up and the people volunteering to instruct. This is going to be great. Such diversity from major props and TS, to Mask makers, Casters, FX, to entertainment decorating. Oh yea...this is the BOMB ! Great idea Muffy ......hopefully, we all work hard to make this sucessful and find the key to keeping it organized and running smoothly quickly. LOL ! 
I will be formulating my goals list , and posting it (eventually) on my Blog option. 
I just hope I can keep my goals realistic.......cause I know I just will want to do everything
that is put on the calendar. There is going to be some great stuff come out of this !


----------



## Oldsguy350 (Jul 8, 2008)

I have some big props that I'm building but I would also like to get to:

Mask making
casting and foam filled props
TCT
Tombstones (Terra's beloved for one)
MIB
thrashing bodybag


These are just some of what I would like to do but of course am open to just about anything.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes hopefully Cylon its going to turn out ok & I like you hope we can help it along to run smoothly! Thanks for joining the group. I did suggest to everyone your idea of putting our game plans & goals in the blogging section with perhaps everyone naming that particular entry the same name so we can all find them easily.....I think it was "Halloween Projects 2009".

mmmmm big props Oldsguy>>>what kind of big props?lol



Ok heres another suggestion! From what we have here there are quite a few projects to choose from.....oh man I see a lot I would like to take a stab at!!lol But let me say this....I still think you guys should go through the tutorial & prop section & crafts also and find what you like or would like to build & get the name of that person & contact them about teaching a class at some point. We have lots to pick from right now & it will be slow going cause each of these projects will be given a months time to completion & I will mention here that on harder projects be ready to go 6 weeks if the instructor or participates need too.

This is a no race, no competition group just somewhere to try & learn what we feel we cannot tackle ourselves due to lack of knowledge.

Anyways....go in those sections make a few notes by your screen & lets get ahold of those people to see if they would be willing to teach. Don' t be afraid to jump in here with suggestions. The best way to handle this is for us to ask these folks for a email addy so when the time comes that we are looking for instructors that we can contact these folks if they are not active during the off months & inquire if they would like to help us out by teaching their special ways of doing a project.

Some may not have time or want to be bothered so we would be respectful of that. All I know is that tutorial & prop building section are filled with terrific projects.

I'm swamped this week with work as I have a 3 day show with the candy this upcoming weekend & I am making gift baskets too so I don't have time to browse over there but come Mon. I'll sit & look things over & make my list of people I'm going to ask about instructing somewhere along the line. If they say yes....I'll post their names & project so everyone else could see. All I know is the few times I been in there I flipped over all the great stuff & thought with what I'm trying to build I better stay out of here!! at least for now!!lol

Please anyone with questions or ideas or suggestions post them here. Does everyone feel ok about the way we are running it? I just am trying to plug along with things and as you guys add ideas I try to initiate your ideas into the program.

Also we are in the process of trying to get everyone moved over to the Social Group section where our group is, please if you are not sure how to find the groups please inquire & we will get you over there. Also all projects & instuctors are now listed over there & we want you all to look over the choices. We are accepting group leaders & their projects till Friday the 21st at midnight & then we will start looking over the projects to put the poll together, really with all the great folks that have come forth to offer their teachings I told Terra lets try & pick one project from each person & make the poll up of that. 

First place will be the kickoff project in Feb. with 2nd, 3rd, 4th, etc. following on the calendar. I will get with the group leaders who come in 2nd, 3rd, etc. & try to schedule their projects on the calendar but also I'll get a materials list from them as soon as possible & post that list in the social section so that will give some of you even more time to purchase whatever is needed. I just know myself ....if I can start buying materials a couple of months ahead of time that would help me even more $$$$. The projects in the following months will be posted on the calendar & any discussion about them will be posted in the social group area along with the materials list, even tho the project will be listed on the calendar, we will also list the materials list in the group section. BUT PLEASE keep in mind....I'm sure sometimes instructors may have to cancel so please we ask instructors to TRY & be sure you can teach before we start buying materials. Projects will not be listed in our Tutorial Sub Section until it is 30 days prior to their starting, at that time the materials list that we can look at in the social group section will also be posted in the tutorial section.

SO here's what we got!

1. Our group is posted in the Social Groups Section.......please anyone interested in joining us...please sign up & become a member, if you are not sure how to do that send me a pm & I will send you an invite.

2. In the Tutorial Section of the board if some of you may have missed that discussion on here, Larry has added a subsection for our projects so we can stay out of the way of other members dialog, the subsection will house our building classes & each project will consist of 2 threads, one for the instructor where he will house all the instructions & his photos. That thread will be for him only. The additional thread will be where we put our questions & photos.

3. The Calendar where we will put our project schedule.

4. the Blogs, found up top of this page where we suggest our group members write a small story or list of things about their haunt. What they would like to build & perhaps a vision of where they might want to take their haunt in the future, this would be also for other members to enjoy reading. To be able to find this entry easy in the blog list it was discussed perhaps calling this particular entry....."Halloween Projects 2009", by everyone having that same title we could easily find that entry. This option is of course up to you. Some of us need lists to stay on track.

5. We will use the "General Halloween" section when we are getting ready to build a new project so other members will know whats coming up if they would like to join us.


Yup I think that covers it all

the Muffster



Oh My God Guys I wrote A book....I'm sorry!!!lol


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

bumping up...added more new info above


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Keeping something active is good. "bumping" is not permitted.
Thanks.


----------



## dizhaunt (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds great, my neighbors say that i need therapy, so now i can tell them i am getting some therapy


----------

